# 

## Energizer

!                  .                                       .
            ?

----------

() +

----------


## Energizer



----------


## saigak

http://www.klerk.ru/cons/ziborova/189961/
   . 12     ,      15.04.2005 N 221 ( - ),    -           (  )     .        ,        .      ,    ,        ,    .
    . 32            .         ( ),   (  ),      ,    ( ).
  ,              .
  "" . 21  ,             ,                  .
     . 2 . 53  ,   ,     ,                (,  )                   (  ,      ..),         -     .
  ,   ,               , ,             .
      -     04.08.2010   N 33-20480/2009 (       06.09.2010 N -12112/10), ,                 ,       ,   .

----------

() -   .      ,  ,  ,    ,  ,  .    .
  -    , ,   ,       .

 , ,        .

----------

> 


    ,

----------

> ,   ,               , ,             .


   .
 ,

----------


## Energizer

))  ))

----------

> , ,        .


,     ,   .         .       -   .

----------


## OlgaK

>

----------


## Energizer

(   ) .                          .

----------


## OlgaK

> 


  ,       ...
    ...

----------


## Energizer

...    .

----------

- ?

----------

> ...


   ?

----------

> 


     ,         .
         ..

----------


## saigak

> ,         .
>          ..


     ....




> -   .


 




> ,


 ....




> 


 .   ....

----------

> 


  ,

----------

>

----------


## Energizer

> - ?


     ?

----------


## Energizer

> ....
> .


+1
  .               -       ?

----------


## degna

> ,


      -   ,  ,     




> .


2  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?


        ?        ""?     - , ..        . ..    ,     ( ,     )    ,        - .        (.        ),   .   ,             .     ,        ,          ( ),     -  ,       -    ().    . 
  ,    ,      ,    ( ,   )      (   -  ).    (   )   "" ,     ,      10        .   "       ,  ?"   -  :Smilie:

----------

,         (, ,   ..),       .
    . ,   ,       .     .    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,       .     .    ?


. :Smilie:    ...     ...          ....      ...      .

----------

> 


  :Smilie: 




> ...


  , ,    .     .        .
     -    ?

----------


## saigak

> .


              ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


,     
,  "    2  .    "  " 2"
    ,  
   , , ,   ..,     .     , ..

----------


## Energizer

> ,         (, ,   ..),       .
>     . ,   ,       .     .    ?


      ))  -    -      -   ?   ))                  .            .    -         ??  !        "    "

----------

> ))  -    -      -   ?   ))                  .            .    -         ??  !        "    "


    ,    
       .       ,    .      ,  ,

----------


## Energizer

> ,         (, ,   ..),       .
>     . ,   ,       .     .    ?


                 .             -  .             .                                  -           .

----------


## Energizer

.             .

----------


## Energizer

> ,


 ??       ??                      ??       .       ??               ?

----------


## Energizer

> ,    
>        .       ,    .      ,  ,


     .             .           .

----------

> ??


,  ?
     ,       .
   ,  ,        ))

       -  .     , .

----------

